# '66 6.5 litre emblem question



## Jonwilkerson (Jul 10, 2009)

I recently got my car back from body and paint and I'm currently trying to put everything back on the car properly. I can't figure out how to get to the back of the fender to attach the 6.5 litre emblems without taking the fender off. Surely there's something that I'm not thinking of. Can I get to it if I take the door off? Are there any other options?


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

No you can't get to it........Some restorers are using barrel nuts.I have take the 2 lower fender bolts and the 2-3 back inner fender bolts out and with the door open,reach behind the fender and install the nuts.Got to be careful not to damage the paint.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey Jon, Brian here, bought the console grilles and shifter from you, have them restored and ready for install, came out amazing. as for your badge dilemma i would be afraid of flexing the panel out and cracking that fresh paint, this is one case i might think of using the modern equivalent of back bolts, a little 3M 468 adhesive tape with a dab of RTV on the posts for good measure will hold it forever and if you do need to remove all you need to do is squirt a little lighter fluid behind it and losen the adhesive up.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jon, I've seen some guys use plastic pop-in sleeves. You pop them into the holes, then press the emblem pins into the sleeves. They hold great and the emblem won't come loose. Sort of like the sleeves used for anchoring screws in drywall. I think tape would be a bad idea, as the emblem is hollow and will not provide the surface area needed for adhesion. If you want to use nuts as per factory, the fenders have to come off.


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

whatever you do, pleeeeease don't glue them on. emblems for my nova and goat both are adhered on, and you can see the stuff around the emblem. it looks terrrrrrrible.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Jonwilkerson said:


> I recently got my car back from body and paint and I'm currently trying to put everything back on the car properly. I can't figure out how to get to the back of the fender to attach the 6.5 litre emblems without taking the fender off. Surely there's something that I'm not thinking of. Can I get to it if I take the door off? Are there any other options?


Why not insist that the body/paint guy remove the fender and install the badge? Should'nt the body/paint guy have installed the fender badges prior to completion?


----------

